# Best bargain



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm new here, so apologies in advance if this has been brought up before.

What has been your best bargain during your music-buying lives?

In November 2007, I went to my local record shop intending to buy the Second and Third Mahler symphonies on Naxos. I couldn't find them at first, but then I saw a boxset of all Mahler symphonies including the complete 10th (CBSO/Rattle on EMI), 14 CDs for £25.


----------

